# The new lure gimmick!!



## BenelliBlaster

Ultraviolet Lure May Catch Fish's Eye 
By NICHOLAS K. GERANIOS Associated Press Writer

SPOKANE, Wash. - In the ancient struggle between man and fish, man has a new weapon. Forget fancy lures, depth charges or precision casting guns. The new weapon requires vision - ultraviolet vision.

Called Fool-a-Fish, it comes in a bottle that sprays titanium dioxide on fishing lures and bait. The chemical lights up the watery depths like a disco ball, luring fish from half a mile away.

Fool-a-Fish is the brainchild of a Spokane physician named Milan Jeckle - that's Dr. Jeckle to you - who combined his love of chemistry and the outdoors into a new business. Fool-A-Fish is earning a growing reputation as anglers from Alaska to Florida enjoy success with the product.

"You catch three or four times more fish, and the biggest fish," Jeckle contended.

Researchers have discovered that while humans see in three colors - red, yellow-green and blue - fish and birds see a fourth color in the ultraviolet range, which shows up as a white glow, Jeckle said. This color is invisible to humans.

Working with David Cleary, a chemistry professor at Spokane's Gonzaga University, Jeckle came up with the formula combining titanium dioxide, which is used in sunscreens, and several other chemicals. The whitish liquid dries quickly, and will stay on a lure for some two hours, he said. It is nontoxic, odorless and washes off with soap and water.

But underwater it shines like a beacon to fish.

In November of 2004, Jeckle and two friends went to Moses Lake, in central Washington, to try it out.

"I put it on my bait and caught a 6-pound walleye," Jeckle said. Later he took it to Alaska and caught several 100-pound halibut.

Jeckle said many of the spray products currently used to lure fish are scent-based, because fish are known to search for food by smell.

"This is based entirely on vision," Jeckle said. "This is a new way to fish."

"It's not just blood that attracts sharks," he added. "They can see a swimmer half a mile away."

Jeckle makes up batches of Fool-A-Fish in his kitchen. The spray is sold in some outdoor stores in the region, and it can be ordered on Jeckle's Web site. It is also getting written up in fishing magazines. Northwest Angler said the formula "makes it super easy for fish to see lures or baits from great distances."

Instructors at Salmon University in Tacoma, a guide service and fishing school, also report success with the product. John Keizer, one of its chief instructors, said he found that treated herring caught three fish for every one caught on untreated herring.

Jeckle has also adapted his formula to produce Fool-A-Bird, which works on a reverse principle. Birds use ultraviolet vision to avoid humans, so Jeckle created a formula that when sprayed on a hunter's clothes, body and gun will absorb ultraviolet rays.

"You spray it on yourself and they treat you like a tree trunk or a dead stump," Jeckle said. "They ignore you."

Jeckle grew up in Green Bay, Wis., where he began fishing for perch as a boy. He practiced for three decades as a family physician in Spokane, and went into semiretirement five years ago. That's what gave him the time to develop his products, he said.

Jeckle cautioned that Fool-A-Fish is not foolproof.

"It's not magic," Jeckle said. Some days nothing will make fish bite, and other days they will bite at anything, he said.

"This is for when it's in-between," he said.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

The stuff is pretty expensive, who's gonna be the first to try? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm still working on catching my first fish with the Flyin Lure and the Zip Lure.

I can only handle 1-2 gimmicks at a time. 8)


----------



## Madison

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm still working on catching my first fish with the Flyin Lure and the Zip Lure. 8)


The zip lure is actually a working lure!! Lots of guys in MN and WI bang the eyes with them.. I'm assuming your talking about the vibrating zippity do da zip lures?? But yeah they work man.


----------



## dblkluk

Half a mile?? Dang.



> I can only handle 1-2 gimmicks at a time.


Have you had a chance to see that rod holder thingy of yours go off yet?? :lol:


----------



## Quackkills9

ohhh dese flying lures work like heck on dese bass under the docks! :beer:


----------



## Madison

Have you had a chance to see that rod holder thingy of yours go off yet?? :lol: [/quote]

You said, "Rod holder thingy" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy

dblkluk said:


> Have you had a chance to see that rod holder thingy of yours go off yet?? :lol:


I am still waiting... :lol:


----------



## dblkluk

:lol: I'm guessing it went off once about a year ago??  OOps thats the wrong thingy I'm talking about...


----------



## MSG Rude

I went through a period of insomnia once and wound up with all kinds of really cool stuff I couldn't live without. Ever get one of them 'Eggestarctors'? Peels and egg for you lickity-split! I got TWO of them because I ordered within the 10 minute time frame so I gave one to my ex-brother-in-law. Wish I still had them both just for me!

I do have the amazing oragne peeler/potato eye remover though. That was a free gift with it!:wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Madison said:


> The zip lure is actually a working lure!! Lots of guys in MN and WI bang the eyes with them.. I'm assuming your talking about the vibrating zippity do da zip lures?? But yeah they work man.


John Gillespie on TV ruined them for me, watch one show of him using it and you'll agree... and I don't eat Johnsonville brats anymore either. 8) I can't imagine I'm the only one.


----------



## seabass

Chris Hustad said:


> John Gillespie on TV ruined them for me, watch one show of him using it and you'll agree... and I don't eat Johnsonville brats anymore either. 8) I can't imagine I'm the only one.


What's wrong with Johnsonville brats?? ... or shouldn't I ask


----------



## njsimonson

> John Gillespie on TV ruined them for me, watch one show of him using it and you'll agree... and I don't eat Johnsonville brats anymore either. 8) I can't imagine I'm the only one.


GET THE FRAAAAABILLLLLLLL!!!!!!! Ugh. That's the running joke in my boat. Someone who hooks a fish says "Get the Frabil!" The other guy goes "What, the minnow bucket?" "No...the FRABIL", "the 5-gallon bucket?" "NO, THE FRABIL!!!" "Ohhhh...the NET! I gotcha!"

If you get a chance to see the old Zip Lure infomercial, you'll see someone catching a northern through the ice, allegedly on the zip lure. But if you look in the background laying around on the ice, the pike is hooked on thick, black nylon line. Hmmm...tip-upping a zip lure? There's a novel idea. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

seabass said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Gillespie on TV ruined them for me, watch one show of him using it and you'll agree... and I don't eat Johnsonville brats anymore either. 8) I can't imagine I'm the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Johnsonville brats?? ... or shouldn't I ask
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic about the over-promotion done by Gillespie. 8)


----------



## Madison

John Gillespie kicks azz!! I think his show is very comical, I've never seen anyone get that excited about catching fish no matter the size... Its also fun watching the faces on the guys he is fishing with when he tries to handle every single fish that he didnt even catch..

ANyone ever see the one where Gillespie catches a musky with Pete Maina?? Hilarious!! we watched it over and over trying to count how many times he said "OH MY God!!"

Good stuff.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Hey I got a bottle of this stuff and have not caught a fish on it yet this season! It sure does show up on the camera though!!!!!!!


----------



## mallard

Madison said:


> John Gillespie kicks azz!! I think his show is very comical, I've never seen anyone get that excited about catching fish no matter the size... Its also fun watching the faces on the guys he is fishing with when he tries to handle every single fish that he didnt even catch..
> 
> ANyone ever see the one where Gillespie catches a musky with Pete Maina?? Hilarious!! we watched it over and over trying to count how many times he said "OH MY God!!"
> 
> Good stuff.


John actually catches a fish?All I ever seen was him riding around on his ATV "hey,hey,hey,looks like a nice one".


----------



## Madison

"hey,hey,hey,looks like a nice one".[/quote]

JOhn's favorite line!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

A slow day in the boat or shack many of a Gillespe quotes come out or just his antics....."Look at that Army tank slabasauras walleye"...."get the frabil"....sprint from hole to hole......"zip idy doo da, zip idy ya"....

I better get more in line for the trip to lake of the woods.


----------



## Madison

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

